# What service is best?



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

May have to cut the cord from directv this time next year. The bill has gotten out of sight and have cut down bout much as I can and 121 a month is to much. Wondering what boxes would be best. Roku, amazon fire chromecast and such. Leaning twards Roku sticks for the 2 tv's but dont like the requirement for a credit card number. Do have bank debit card but no credit card. Is there any suggestions. And yes would be using Netflix and Hulu as well as some free channels.


----------



## trh (Nov 3, 2007)

We have Roku 3s and an Amazon stick. Plus two smart TVs where you can install the apps directly w/o the need for a device.

We all prefer the Roku 3s. Easier to use and it seems a faster processor than the Amazon Fire Stick.

Two of our Roku s are wired; the other is Wifi. The Amazon Fire Stick is wireless. The Fire Stick buffers quite a bit. The Roku 3 wireless only buffers when you first select a show/movie. 

The smart TVs (both Samsung), work pretty well; one is wired (and I might wire the second one).

So from our experience, I'd get something that is wired. No experience with Apple TV.

Good luck.


----------



## B. Shoe (Apr 3, 2008)

A lot of it also depends on the experience you want accessing programming. Roku, Amazon Fire Stick, etc., work with a remote and an onscreen guide to get you through apps and pick what you want. Something like a Chromecast stick is going to be based on whatever device (phone, tablet, laptop), what you want to use to send content to the Chromecast.

Best advice: Find friends that have Roku's and stop by their place for a test run.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

Another option is Stream Smart. Do a search on it....



Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


----------



## phrelin (Jan 18, 2007)

sabrewulf said:


> May have to cut the cord from directv this time next year. The bill has gotten out of sight and have cut down bout much as I can and 121 a month is to much. Wondering what boxes would be best. Roku, amazon fire chromecast and such. Leaning twards Roku sticks for the 2 tv's but dont like the requirement for a credit card number. Do have bank debit card but no credit card. Is there any suggestions. And yes would be using Netflix and Hulu as well as some free channels.


You do not have to have a credit card to activate your Roku. Just Google - Roku no credit card - and you'll see plenty of advice. I like Roku, both the stick on one TV and the 3 on the main TV.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 15, 2008)

One of the most awesome features of Chromecast are the images it puts on the screen when it is idle. They are amazing. I think I paid around $11 when the Chromecast first came out, and at $35 it is still a bargain.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

I have an older AppleTV wired WiFI connected to my large-screen HDTV and an Amazon Fire TV stick wireless WiFi for my smaller HDTV. I prefer the AppleTV, but it did cost much more than the Amazon device ($100 vs. $20). I don't see any buffering problems using either device. We stream Netflix shows on both units. I have 50/50 Internet speed with Frontier FiOS. I can also stream Amazon Prime videos with AppleTV through my iPad app.


----------



## sabrewulf (Sep 4, 2011)

My own internet has its days. Like today is the first time in a couple of months its been going on and off.


----------



## adkinsjm (Mar 25, 2003)

B Newt said:


> Another option is Stream Smart. Do a search on it....
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using DBSTalk


Just another Kodi piracy box. Add/one come and go, and it's not for novices.


----------



## B Newt (Aug 12, 2007)

adkinsjm said:


> Just another Kodi piracy box. Add/one come and go, and it's not for novices.


It took a little while to learn to use it but it has tons of stuff to watch, with no monthly fee's.


----------



## msmith198025 (Jun 28, 2007)

Most all of them offer the same basic thing. The Roku is probably the most complete device, although right now it is missing PS Vue. The fire TV stick is missing Vudu. Apple TV is missing Amazon. Ect.

I mainly use my roku or the fire stick. Although alot more often these days I have been using the apps on the Tivo bolt. The way it integrates the streaming options with what I record OTA is a nice feature.


----------



## billsharpe (Jan 25, 2007)

msmith198025 said:


> Most all of them offer the same basic thing. The Roku is probably the most complete device, although right now it is missing PS Vue. The fire TV stick is missing Vudu. *Apple TV is missing Amazon. * Ect.
> 
> I mainly use my roku or the fire stick. Although alot more often these days I have been using the apps on the Tivo bolt. The way it integrates the streaming options with what I record OTA is a nice feature.


I can stream Amazon videos easily from an iPad app to my AppleTV


----------

